# The spoils of war



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

So the other day Kauzy and i were at the dog park and we were alone. Kauzy is very social and very friendly with all dogs, but is very alpha and tends to play rough with the other alphas. Two dobermans showed up and the three of them starting running, boxing and wrestling, at this point its situation normal. Then, all of a sudden I heard the fighting growls of the dobies and the pain filled cries of my dog. The owner of the two dobies started laughing and provoking his dogs to attack harder. I ran into the middle of the fight and started pulling his dogs off. Then one of them turned on me and started attacking me. Quickly I grabbed either side of his jaws and ripped his mouth open as hard as I could and broke its jaw. As a dog lover this was a hard thing for me to do but both my dog and i were being viciously attacked. The other dog then turned on me, seeing that I decommissioned his comrade, and i I actually had to use a weapon to get the dog off. I called 911 cause both my dog and I were pretty torn up and bleeding pretty bad. Then I start getting punched and kicked by the owner of the dobies for injuring one dog and killing the other. I turned my weapon towards him and started shouting cease commands and he finally backed off. Thank god the cops and ambulance showed up at this point. 

Diagnosis, I received 2 units of blood, 47 stitches and 7 staples, and Kauzy has 39 stitches and is now missing a small part of his ear. Though he and i are in pretty rough shape, kauzy seems to be in great spirits. I am now having to deal with the legal ramifications. The police assessed the situation and deemed the use of deadly force as a clear act of self defense and have cleared any criminal actions against me. Now the owner of the other dogs is trying to sue in which I replied with a counter suit. It is going to be a tough next 8 monthes. 

I'm just happy and blessed that my buddy and i survived. It is hard to describe the feelings I have for having to kill and injure those dogs, and am disgusted that the other owner continued to provoke the aggressive behaviour of his dogs.

Have any of you been in a similar situation?


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

I hate to say it, but this is all a little crazy... pics or it didn't happen?


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

It was a lot more than a little crazy, and yes it indeed did happen. Just seeking support from any that have been in a similar situation


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

I can't even begin to understand how you must be feeling after such an event. I feel for you man. This is probably every dog owners/lovers worst fear. 

Apologies for doubting your story and being insensitive.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

That is most certainly the "Nightmare at dog Park". I applaud you on your tenacity in the fight as well as level headedness and restraint in not discharging your weapon to empty chambers into the MORON who urged the attack. I cannot say with certainty that I would not have fired with the adrenaline and fear and fight instincts all firing my synapses.

I thankfully cannot say I have had that particular situation, but have witnessed severe pack dog attacks that would certainly have ended the life of the victim without physical intervention. It shakes the confidence and nerves of even the most seasoned of dog owners. I can certainly empathize with what you are going through.

I think if it were me, I would pursue criminal charges for assault and battery against the other party if at all possible if for no other reason but to bolster my own legal standing. (Plus who needs this person loose in society...) The legal system is a quirky and often unjust. I wish you all the best in your physical, emotional and legal recoveries.

Please consider you and your dog hugged from us!
Ken & Janet


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I also thought it may have been fake, but I probably could have done without the pictures. :'( I hate to think about this even happening. I'm so sorry you had to deal with that. #1 reason to stay away from dog parks - you just never know what will happen. I have and occassionally still do take Oquirrh to a dog park, though. I have not had anything to this extreme happen, but Oquirrh has been "pounced on" on 2 different occassions. The first time Oq was with my boyfriend, the second a big husky come out of nowhere and pounced on Oquirrh. I didn't think twice about it, I grabbed the husky and yanked him off Oquirrh - I would do anything to protect my boy. In reality, my doctor bills will most likely be less expensive than Oquirrh's vet bills, but I've never imagined anything to this extent happening.  Hoping for a quick recovery for you and Kauzy.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=960&sid=19452865

A man shot a dog at a local dog park here in Utah a while back. You had much more cause to shoot the dog than this guy did.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

just one of the problems of idiots that take their untrained dogs out in public - sad to say in our state that any dog right or wrong that bites is arrested and held till proven innocent - thank God you survived - could easly gone the other way!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dang, that looks bad. Kauzy is a lucky dog to have a owner that will step in harms way to protect him.
Your very lucky that you came out on top. Those staples to the head could have just as easily been your face or throat.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I can't even imagine! Wishing you and your buddy a smooth and speedy recovery!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I wish i had been carrying pepper spray or bear mace. I would have just sprayed down all the dogs and dealt with mine. Its hard express how I feel because I was protecting myself and my dog, but I wasn't expecting to have to put down a dog. I am truely upset with the other owner and his crazy antics


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank God for the Second Amendment. You were able to save the life of your dog and potentially your own. Well done. 

Eventually this could have ended up very badly for you or for someone else. Don't fret about it. The owner might be in serious trouble for his dangerous dogs - criminally I would guess. I'm surprised the police didn't press charges against him.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its easy to say don't feel bad about taking a dogs life. The truth is, you should be mad as **** at their owner for putting you in that position. Had the owner reacted differently there could have been a better outcome. He is the sole reason it turn out like it did.
Taking a dogs life should never be easy, but put the blame in its rightful place.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Apparently, the police are issuing charges on Monday. I think they were originally more concerned with the use of a firearm and didn't even think about the fact that A) his dogs were attacking my dog, and subsequently me, B) the dog owner provoked his dogs to attack and did not try to contain his animals and C) the freaking guy attacked me while I was on the phone with 911.

My attorney has very high hopes. I'm just having to accept the situation for what it is. Just another chapter in the book of life

To all that go to the dog parks; I suggest you start carrying bear mace or pepper spray if don't already do so. It could save you and/or your dogs life


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I am so sorry that you had to go through this. I am angry for you. How torn up you must feel that you had to resort to injuring one dog and killing the other. You definitely didn't have a choice, but I bet that doesn't make it any easier.

I haven't taken our pup to a dog park yet ... I was actually just thinking about doing so today. This makes me never want to go!!!

Too bad there wasn't anyone else at the park to be witness and help you out with your legal challenges that lie ahead.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I read this a few hours ago and can't stop thinking about it. How horrific. I'm so sorry you went through this - You did the right thing. I'm sure its incredibly difficult to reflect on - and it is unfortunate that those dogs have/had such a terrible owner - but he is to blame for what happened. Thank you for sharing so that we are all a little more aware of the potential danger of bringing our pups to a dog park or the like. This is so sad :'( Your puppy is so very lucky to have you!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: The spoils of war*



lilyloo said:


> I am so sorry that you had to go through this. I am angry for you. How torn up you must feel that you had to resort to injuring one dog and killing the other. You definitely didn't have a choice, but I bet that doesn't make it any easier.
> 
> I haven't taken our pup to a dog park yet ... I was actually just thinking about doing so today. This makes me never want to go!!!
> 
> Too bad there wasn't anyone else at the park to be witness and help you out with your legal challenges that lie ahead.


Fortunately, my Mrs was with me so i have an eye witness

Don't let this experience put you off the idea of dog parks. We've been taking Kauzy to this same dog park for the last year and have had nothing but good experiences. Its been a great social opp for him. Custo be cautious of the dogs and their owners. I usually approach people I don't recognize just to feel them out, but failed to this time


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

As hard as it is for you to have put that dog down just think if you hadn' t been carrying. If that owner was provoking his dogs you and your dog could have been killed if you werent able to defend yourself. How far was that owner willing to let his dogs go? He was the one in the wrong!! My guess was that owner never suspected you were carrying because if he had things probably wouldnt have gotten that far out of hand.

I have never thought about pepper spray let alone carrying my hand gun with me to a dog park. After this story i will make sure we are better prepared for this just in case. 

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for you and your dog, both mentally and physically!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

This is the reason we avoid a dog park....
Best wishes for recovering from the ordeal!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Lincolns said:


> I have never thought about pepper spray let alone carrying my hand gun with me to a dog park. After this story i will make sure we are better prepared for this just in case.


To stereotype, there's a biker looking guy that brings his black female GSD to the park and he carries. It's visible. I didn't even notice it at first but my boyf did and said its probably a good idea...for this exact reason. My boyf carries a knife with him most places but always to the dog park and tells me I should do the same when I go without him. I think I'll def start carrying pepper spray. 

But back to the initial post. This is CRAZY and I cannot even begin to imagine. It's instinct to pull the dogs apart, I know that from experience, but to do everything you did takes a whole other mindset. Hope you both make a full recovery.


----------

